
Data Hacking and Coffee - podopie
http://heypodo.com/blog/2013/04/29/data_hacking_and_coffee.html
======
guylhem
I think I'll pass : Just yesterday, I took a public commitment to stop
drinking coffee (and submitted in everywhere - FB, HN, etc.)

[https://plus.google.com/109562561013887378542/posts/X8cLiHYe...](https://plus.google.com/109562561013887378542/posts/X8cLiHYefTo)

We really are overdoing coffee as hackers. You can put anything you want in
your body, I'm fine with the concept- but hackers shouldn't recommend hackers
to drink coffee.

There's a difference between freedom and a culturally shaped ritual (hackers
get by with caffeine) especially if it's with an addictive substance.

EDIT: I'm ok with the downvote (and the hating too, I guess I'll see that
soon), and I'll be the 1st to recognize I'm not really adding anything
interesting to this conversation. Just burning some karma to let you know that
there is no cultural imperative to drink coffee as a hacker, and that you
shouldn't even care about that.

Enforcing the cliché that hackers should drink or care about coffee is just as
pointless as saying hackers should all be males.

It's culturally made. You can get social capital by enforcing social norms,
but you can also see how pointless they are.

Do what you want with your body, put any substance you want into it. Just
don't use that to sell a concept (here "hackers") that people will somehow
feel obligated to follow ("brogrammers").

~~~
gilrain
Your admonishment here and elsewhere doesn't seem to offer any evidence or
even a cogent argument. That's not to say I doubt an argument could be made --
there is plenty of academic ink spilled hailing coffee as both health blessing
and health curse -- but it's pretty bold to say "hackers shouldn't recommend
hackers to drink coffee" with nothing to back that up.

Maybe "hackers who have trouble getting enough sleep should avoid caffeine to
see if that helps". Your posts sound more like religious, rather than
reasoned, abstinence.

~~~
guylhem
I'm not selling people the idea they should or should not drink coffee for
health reasons. We don't know, there is too much conflicting data.

I'm saying :

1) I shouldn't drink coffee for health reasons

2) We also shouldn't collectively define the "hacker" identity with unrelated
things like coffee.

1 and 2 are totally unrelated. Yet saying 1 makes me say 2, because defining
yourself as doing something or as not doing something is just as pointless.
You are not a label.

We shouldn't fight for or against coffee - just make it something unrelated to
the hacker identity, a choice - like vim or emacs or Writeroom or whatever,
instead of a mandate and a common identity, which will necessarily exclude
some people.

EDIT: And yes this discussion is not relevant and I'm sorry about it, and I
should add a third point to make that clear :

3) You drink coffee if you want to. Not my problem.

Just want to let you know it's optional and you won't be any less of a hacker
if you don't, and if you don't and need support, hey I'm starting a g+
community because _I_ for sure will need some support!

------
RBerenguel
As much as I love coffee, stupid development projects (if I were to raise my
hand when asked "Have you written some stupid project in the last 3 days?" I'd
stop writing, both hands up) and neat data hacks, I can't see the need for
something as complex. A spreadsheet table (or even better, a plain text file
and a little R, which already has plenty of word similarity libraries) would
have been far, far more straightforward. But I tip my (metaphorical, I make
shoes, not hats) hat for its geekiness ;)

~~~
podopie
Totally agree, especially because even I personally would have rather just
done all the analysis in Python or R. I figured this to be a great opportunity
to play with d3.js a bit, but also build some data analysis on the spot. I
like that anyone could easily fork this, play with the code just a bit to fit
their needs, and have the majority of their "analysis" done (I only hardcoded
the "winner" markings). They can just focus on the fun of brewing. Thanks for
the geekiness appreciation!

~~~
RBerenguel
I completely understand the play bit with d3, I'm always coming up with
complex concoctions to use it... Then I realised one of the simplest ways is
to post the csv file generated by Python or R and write a neat front-end to
display it. But I'm always coming back to the stupid or crazy plans, too so...
Don't tempt me again!!

------
finnh
Nice to see the AeroPress as one of the three prep methods. That wee gadget is
awesome.

~~~
ctdonath
Get a cheap/used popcorn popper (metal chamber, not plastic). Pour in a cup of
green (unroasted) coffee beans. Start popper. After a few minutes, you'll hear
the beans crack (you'll know). Keep roasting. The moment you hear a second
round of cracking start, dump the beans into a large cool metal pan, swirling
and transferring to another cool pan often until about room temp.

Store beans in sealed container for 0 minutes to 1 week (flavor changes over
time).

Grind with burr grinder to fine.

Brew thru AeroPress.

Don't drink coffee because it's a cultural obligation (per poster above).
Drink coffee because, done right, it's awesome.

------
sfeats
This bar graph is difficult to interpret- there is way too much information on
the graph leaving the viewer lost as to how flavor co-varies with value. It
looks like a big jumble. Also, how do you "average impressions" when those
impressions are binary?

------
Dirlewanger
Speaking of "buttery chocolate herbal", does such a heavenly-sounding roast
even exist???

~~~
PKop
"Buttery" minus the chocolate..

[http://www.bulletproofexec.com/how-to-make-your-coffee-
bulle...](http://www.bulletproofexec.com/how-to-make-your-coffee-bulletproof-
and-your-morning-too/)

~~~
dpcx
Eh, maybe not[1].

[1]: <http://www.marco.org/2013/02/12/buttered-coffee>

------
codesuela
Would've gotten bonus points if you had implemented it with CoffeeScript

~~~
eru
Or Java.

------
eli_gottlieb
What, no Turkish coffee? Weaklings!

